# Charging Canon R5C With the Ronin RS2



## olimac (Apr 16, 2022)

Can you charge the new Canon EOS R5C with the battery of the Ronin RS2 when the R5C is on the Ronin ?


----------



## FRFilms (Apr 26, 2022)

Any updates on this at all?


----------

